

Product Editors vs Product Managers – by Andrew Chen - tosh
https://www.blossom.io/blog/2013/06/20/why-companies-should-have-product-editors.html

======
tosh
Brilliant essay. Short and to the point. Imho also applies to enterprise/b2b
product management, not only to consumer (but obviously more important there).

